# GRAINY EGGS



## Queenie1

hi

on my failed icsi go i was told i had grainy eggs. could you tell me about them, eg is it due to age (36) or life style. also can a grainy egg go on to be fertilized and onto a preganacy. also is there anything i can do to help prevent this. when my clinic told me we had grainy eggs didn't have any questions ready to ask. also i can not find much info on this.

many thanks

queenie x


----------



## CrystalW

Queenie1 said:


> hi
> 
> on my failed icsi go i was told i had grainy eggs. could you tell me about them, eg is it due to age (36) or life style. also can a grainy egg go on to be fertilized and onto a preganacy. also is there anything i can do to help prevent this. when my clinic told me we had grainy eggs didn't have any questions ready to ask. also i can not find much info on this.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> queenie x


Hello Queenie,

Grainy eggs does tend to suggest poorer egg quality - see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193367.0

Though this is by no means the whole story and many eggs that appear grainy will fertilise and make a pregnancy.

Best wishes


----------



## Queenie1

thank you crystal.

have spoken to clinic and gonna try DHEA. hopefully that might help.

queenie x


----------

